
AMD Delivers 2nd Gen Ryzen 3000 Mobile CPUs to Battle Intel in the Laptop Arena - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/amd-brings-2nd-gen-ryzen-cpus-to-the-mobile-world
======
hermantwa
So they backed out from 7nm? This is confusing. 3xxx supposed to be Intel
killer.

